# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino Cần Thơ >  Con quay hand spinner có thể bay với bộ điều khiển arduino

## khoahocvui

cảm biến và board arduino

----------

